# Sev's guide to Alpha Positive



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

I am writing this guide for males that want to transcend their natural lot and become Alpha Positive.

What is alpha positive?

Alpha positive means you are BOSS. It means you are in control of your own destiny. You don't blame your mommy and daddy for issues.

If you're sad and crying, you're sad and crying. If you're happy you're happy.

You are basically a zen master who lives among the many.

Since I am taking a creative approach to this and I am here to serve those who wish to be Alpha Male positive, I am going to let you, the reader, take control of the conversation and show you how to control without controlling...how to become empowered vs. powerful and how the former makes you more powerful than the later.

I am going to show you the center, the very core, of the sun, safely, and then bring you back to earth, sipping lemonade as we touch the surface.

Ask your questions and I will come back after I do my ritual and answer them.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Question. What kind of quality life advice is male-oriented and can't be usefully applied by females?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Why is this in the subforum where students and others ask for help regarding their career paths?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Metasentient said:


> Why is this in the subforum where students and others ask for help regarding their career paths?


Because he is a guru and we are his students.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

So this thing you made is a combination of alpha male and nietzschean ubermesch?



Metasentient said:


> Why is this in the subforum where students and others ask for help regarding their career paths?


Someone wants to reproduce, and since he can't do it genetically, he has to do it educationally?


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I believe that I'm in control of my own life and destiny. I don't blame anyone for my life's choice. I'm assertive with what I want in life. Can I join the Alpha Positive club?  Oh wait, I'm not a male. D:

Oh come on. Do you mean being an actual adult is Alpha Positive?

I don't see why people need a label for this. Don't everyone find adults being adults with assertiveness and confidence attractive anyways? Male or female, people generally prefer people with healthy assertiveness and confidence anyways.


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)

Exquisitor said:


> Question. What kind of quality life advice is male-oriented and can't be usefully applied by females?


For the most part it can be usefully applied by females. But not all of it. Men have different experiences due to both biology and culture.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Today's lesson will deal with how to move in one's natural habitat as the alpha male silverback does on rare occasions, we have caught here on camera...watch as he sticks his wild belly out and listens to gangster rap while dragging his giant knuckles like a wild beast across the floor. We apologize for the shortage of footage but once the Alpha Silver Back noticed our hidden camera he devoured it.


* *


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)




----------

